# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  Second Annual World of Warcraft Student Art Contest

## Teryaki

Do you have a *passion for art*, as well as *World of Warcraft*? Are you a *college or university student*? If you fit these categories, *Blizzard Entertainment* will be holding their* Second Annual World of Warcraft Student Art Contest*. Students from around the world will be submitting original works of art to Blizzard Entertainment. From there, Blizzard employees as well as the *World of Warcraft Art Team* will hand select and judge the best pieces of original art students create.

The top three art entries will be given: a *three-month mentorship with Blizzard artists*, a *free year of WoW*, a notebook containing an *original sketch* from a Blizzard artist, as well as a *Blizzard T-shirt*.

The deadline for all entries is Tuesday, January 15, 2013, so it is not too late to get started on those art projects and get yours in by the deadline!

You can find examples of the 2011 artist winners, as well as more information about the art contest on the community site: World of Warcraft Student Art Contest - World of Warcraft, and actual entry forms and rules here: Blizzard Entertainment:blizzard entertainment student art contest.

----------


## XGamerX

im not a student "-(

----------


## Dante

When i draw it always ends up with something strangly scary... o . o

----------


## muhammadfarms1

it just like devil nothing else

----------


## Amaroni

They can have free projects with this contest, that is cool!

----------


## Novelist

I wanted to see the aftermath on this one  :Frown: 
Would be nice nostalgia to see today! Any other art contests lately?

----------


## Neer

> I wanted to see the aftermath on this one 
> Would be nice nostalgia to see today! Any other art contests lately?


Link to wayback machine: https://web.archive.org/web/20140110...test-11_7_2012
*The Winners (I think?):*

----------


## CarryDoul

Wow, thats great

----------


## JeyAbrams

thanks for the info! I want to advise all students to use online services when teaching. I opted for assignmentholic - this is the most reliable service where professional writers work who will write your work for you without plagiarism and on time

----------


## JihadiKhan

When doing a quest for names=




 or different subtleties of a telephone number proprietor, there are sure things you should note. As a matter of first importance, there is actually no reference book or public catalog of sorts where you can discover postings of individuals' contact subtleties phone number database by their telephone number - the main spot you could run over such is on the web, on destinations that offer what is regularly known as opposite telephone look into administrations. 

phone number database These telephone switch look into administrations, or telephone look into indexes, contain an enormous information base of telephone numbers being used, alongside the names of individuals utilizing the numbers and other contact subtleties, for example, phone number database their email address, house address and potentially other telephone numbers having a place with them. There are various classes of converse look into registries. Some proposition postings of numbers that are in the public telephone catalogs as of now; phone number database others offer postings of numbers that can not be found in any open telephone registries (unlisted telephone numbers) and some others offer postings for cell numbers. 

phone number database The second thing you should note is that there is no opposite telephone look into site or some other site besides offering comparable administrations that would permit you to look into unlisted numbers or portable numbers for nothing. Recorded telephone numbers can be searched up free of charge at well known opposite telephone index phone number database locales like Phonenumber.com, 411.com, WhitePages.com and AnyWho.com. 

Notwithstanding, unlisted numbers and portable numbers are shielded from community by specific security laws and control of data on the proprietors of these telephone numbers is held by the broadcast phone number database communications spe******t organizations that supply the lines. These spe******t co-op organizations in any case have offered admittance to these subtleties to specific destinations for an phone number database expense and all things considered, they also will need to charge you as a trade-off for this data. 

Notwithstanding, there are so many opposite telephone look into indexes on the web, yet not this load of catalogas are excellent or solid. The main index I have utilized and suggest is Reverse Phone Detective phone number database It is quite possibly the most strongly suggested directory out there and viewed by numerous individuals as the best converse telephone look into registry. phone number database Snap here to peruse a full far reaching audit on Reverse Phone Detectivehttp:// phone number database

----------

